# Mobile Seite



## Alirev (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe eine Frage und eine Anregung.

Wenn ich über die mobile Seite auf buffed geh. Wo finde ich den link zum forum? Hab mich nun dumm und dämlich gesucht und am Ende musste ich googeln...

Zweitens habe ich einen Screenshot der Startseite hochgeladen. Finde es irgendwie nicht so schön oder freundlich wenn die ganze beiträge auf der startseite zuoberst nur werbung sind ...


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2019)

Morgen,

 

die mobilen Versionen unserer Webseiten sind gebrannte Kinder. Ursprünglich sollten die dieses Jahr angegangen werden, aber erstens kommt es anders ... etc.

Aber die werden schon bald angefasst. 

 

Das Forum ist tatsächlich nirgendwo verlinkt - ich lege das mal als Ticket an.

 

Gruß


----------

